# Shitty Deal



## Roryfan (Apr 19, 2010)

Ummmm…. I think I have an idea why it’s been 7 weeks & this cab hasn’t sold yet…..


----------



## tomee2 (Feb 27, 2017)

Thread title is brilliant


----------



## Rollin Hand (Jul 12, 2012)

I got my Recto 2x12 for $420, so yeah....GLWS!


----------



## DaddyDog (Apr 21, 2017)

Sounds like he's been pretty anal about keeping it clean. Seems like a great deal in the end.


----------



## Rollin Hand (Jul 12, 2012)

DaddyDog said:


> Sounds like he's been pretty anal about keeping it clean. Seems like a great deal in the end.


They are kind of flubby in the low end though. But they are are well rounded.


----------



## Robboman (Oct 14, 2006)

Shitty? Don't be all butthurt about it. It's great for nasty funk in the groove. Can squeeze out solid, fat... tones... and sometimes hot liquid leads. 

Comes with a free stool.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Messy Boogie


----------



## Roryfan (Apr 19, 2010)

The perfect match for your Mega Doodie Triple Rectumfrier.


----------



## Rollin Hand (Jul 12, 2012)

We should stop making cracks about this cabinet.


----------



## Jaime (Mar 29, 2020)

I'm the only one concerned about that 1% battery? Sorry, I'll butt out.


----------



## Roryfan (Apr 19, 2010)

Jaime said:


> I'm the only one concerned about that 1% battery? Sorry, I'll butt out.


I like to live on the edge.

That cab would be ideal for EVH fans, bet it nails the brown sound.


----------



## theroan (Oct 7, 2008)

$900 for a 2x12 is max lulz


----------

